# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Χαμένη σύνδεση.....

## ntrits

> Title: *Χαμένη σύνδεση.....*
> Post by: *ninos* on *17:24 25/11/2009* Γειά σας. Προσπαθώ εδώ και ένα μήνα να συνδεθώ και δεν μπορώ. Είμαι πελάτης στον eviawind 6980, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον βρώ να του μιλήσω αν ξέρει κάτι. Γνωρίζει κανείς άλλος τον Γιάννη για να με βοηθήσει ? Δεν έχω πειράξει καμία ρύθμισή μου και σε site servey από το AP μου, τους βλέπω όλους. Ευχαριστώ. 
> 
> Title: *Re: Χαμένη σύνδεση.....*
> Post by: *socrates* on *00:17 26/11/2009* Ο Γιάννης (eviawind) στο forum είναι με το όνομα johns οπότε θα σου πρότεινα να του στείλεις ένα PM (http://www.awmn.net/forum/index.php?...sa=send;u=6572).


.

----------

